# Sunbelt Software Announces Special Offer to BlackICE PC Protection Customers



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Registered users of BlackICE can switch to Sunbelt Personal Firewall for free*

Clearwater, FL — Aug 2, 2007 — Sunbelt Software, a leading provider of Windows security software, today announced it is offering current customers of BlackICE PC Protection (formerly known as BlackICE Defender) a one year subscription to a full version of its award-winning Sunbelt Personal Firewall for free.

IBM Internet Security Systems announced on Tuesday, the End of Life for BlackICE PC Protection. BlackICE will no longer be sold after September 19, 2007 and will not be supported after September 29, 2008.

*
Read More at Sunbelt-Software*

http://www.SaveBlackICE.com/


----------

